

Downloading an Entire Web Site with wget  - hiteshiitk
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget

======
Shooter
I've been unsuccessfully trying to download a password-protected phpBB forum
for ages. That's actually what I was trying to do when this was posted. (I'm a
member of the forum and have the password, but both wget and the commercial
offline browswers I've tried always fail.) Anyone have any ideas?

